# Movie: Joyeux Noel (Merry Christmas)



## clasper (18 Nov 2005)

This movie was released in France last week (for Armistice Day).  It tells the story of Christmas in the trenches in 1914, and the fraternizations that went on between friend and foe.  The action centers around French, Scottish, and German companies that come together to celebrate the holiday by sharing songs, booze, food, comradeship, etc.  It is an anti-war film, but still well worth seeing, as it does a good job of showing the friendships that exist among soldiers.

It is a British/French/German/Belgian/Romanian co-production, and the dialogue takes place in English, French, and German.  The fact that it has sub-titles may limit the film's marketability in North America, but I highly recommend you go see this movie if you get the chance.  The movie was shown at this year's Cannes Festival (out of competition) and was received quite well.

http://www.joyeuxnoel-lefilm.com/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424205/


----------

